# hangozzak, hangozz(ál), hangozzon, hangozzunk, hangozzatok, hangozzanak



## angeloegabri

So,  in the Subjunctive,  the verb "hangzani" makes:   hangozzak, hangozz(ál), hangozzon, hangozzunk, hangozzatok, hangozzanak
Which other common verbs have a Subjunctive in "-ozz-"?


----------



## AndrasBP

"*párzani*" = to mate/breed (about animals)

pározzak, pározz(ál), pározzon, pározzunk, pározzatok, pározzanak

I'm sure there are more.


----------



## angeloegabri

AndrasBP! I have just found another one!
kormányozni 
But then, is it for all the verbs ending in "z"?
Thank you for your answer!
Have a good day!


----------



## AndrasBP

angeloegabri said:


> I have just found another one!
> kormányozni


The personal forms of "kormányozni" are of the same type, but the infinitive is different ( it's "-ozni", not "-zani"). 

The "-zni" type is much more common. We have *tons *of such verbs, mostly derived from nouns, e.g.:

_*autózni, levelezni, teniszezni, borozni, sörözni, utazni*, etc...

(autó*zz*ak, levele*zz*(él), tenisze*zz*en, boro*zz*unk, sörö*zz*etek, uta*zz*anak )_


----------



## Zsanna

As it is the "j" of the imperative that "changes" into (= becomes the same as) the final consonant of the stem of the verb, any verb that ends with "z" (like in the examples given above, no.4., by AndrasBP) will have the double "z" in the imperative. 

As the "o" is not an important part of the suffix (changes according to the vocal harmony), you just have to chose the verbs with the appropriate vowels. (In Hungarian, in this case, mély magánhangzós szavak: verbs containing either of these vowels: a,á, o,ó, u,ú and i,í in some cases.)

(Don't forget that we cannot give lists of words here!)


----------



## francisgranada

angeloegabri said:


> So,  in the Subjunctive,  the verb "hangzani" makes:   hangozzak, hangozz(ál), hangozzon, hangozzunk, hangozzatok, hangozzanak



Etymologically, these forms derive from "_hang*ozni*_" and not from "_hang_*zani*". The form "_hang*ozni*_" is rather archaic or maybe regional/dialectal.  (However, in my personal opinion, still not unnatural). 


(So, from the linguistic point of view,  not the conjugation in subjunctive is exceptional, but rather the infinitive "_hangzani_" which has lost the  etymological ending *-o *of the stem.  Words like _autózni, levelezni, teniszezni, borozni, sörözni, utazni ... _are created by analogy, they are evidently not original Finno-Ugric terms ...)


----------



## angeloegabri

Zsanna, AndrasBP, francisgranada, excuse-me for not answering at once to you all.
Your explanations are really enlightening ones for me; thank you!
Now, I wanted to ask what follows.
Does it happen that someone (a child for instance) says "autozj(ál)!" instead of "autozzon!"?


----------



## angeloegabri

I made a mistake.
I must put "autozj(ál)!" in parallel with "autozz(ál)!"
So my question becomes:
Does it happen that someone (a child for instance) says "autozj(ál)!" instead of "autozz(ál)!"?


----------



## francisgranada

angeloegabri said:


> Does it happen that someone (a child for instance) says "autozj(ál)!" instead of "autozz(ál)!"?


An interesting question   ... I think it is not typical for the following reason:

This "j" phonetically often merges into the previous consonant in pronunciation, even if it is present in the spelling. For example _menjél _[mennyél],  _hagyjál _[haggyál], _álljál _[ájjál], etc ... Further more, in many cases the combination of "j" with the previous consonant leads to a qualitatively different sound, like e.g. _tessél _< tetsz + jél, _hassál _< hat + jál, etc ...

(In square brackets [] is the pronunciation with Hungarian spelling)

Thus e.g. for a child, I think, it would be almost impossible to decompose spontaneously this "j", as there are too many verbs where the presence of this "j" is not evident.


----------



## angeloegabri

Thanks, francisgranada, for your answer.
Answer so rich of teaching elements for me.
So, yes, I understand, it would be impossibile to say what I said.
Thank you again very, very much!


----------



## francisgranada

angeloegabri said:


> Thanks, francisgranada, for your answer.


Di niente  


angeloegabri said:


> So, yes, I understand, it would be impossibile to say what I said.


Perhaps not impossible in case of a child, but not probable in my opinion. Simply, the combination (or cluster) "-zj-"  is very rare  (or non existent) and it doesn't sound natural in Hungarian.


----------

